# Help with out 1st Whistler Trip



## mindface (Feb 21, 2017)

Just booked a March break trip to Delta Hotels in a rush and found so many things to sort out and would really appreciate the tips/help of my fellow Tuggers/TSers from our shared perspective:

(1) getting to Whistler from Vancouver Airport: considering shuttle bus can be more expensive for a family of 4, I am considering renting a car. Is driving in March to such a big mountain relatively easy to handle? I heard one-way rental from Avis is better since we don't really need a car while staying at Delta. And winter tire is required by law? 

(2) ski tickets and rental. Is there any point to rent in advance from whistler.com? I'd assume renting from the store in Delta is better since we can try out. Is it priced about same? So, generally the rental is 3 days or more? And we have to take care of skis overnight? Is that kind hassle? Can we leave at the lift area overnight?

(3) with 2 kids (age 12 an 14) skiing better than us (but poorer with direction and safety), any tips you can share to ensure safety and staying together during skiing in this huge terrain?

(4) I noticed there is special ski jump shown on Sunday evening. and we might try zip line as well. Is peak-to-peak gondola worth it? Any other things you found interesting?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## echino (Feb 21, 2017)

1. Winter tires required:
http://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/t...es-and-chains/winter-tire-and-chain-up-routes

Parking in Whistler can be difficult and/or expensive, so better pay extra for a shuttle, or rent a car one way.

2. Cannot leave skis near lifts overnight. If renting for several days, you either store ski yourself at your hotel (may be additional cost), or at the rental place. If you buy ski tickets in advance, then you must still pick them up at the customer service. Better do it the day before. There are long lineups.

3. I gave up trying staying together with the kids. They just want to go, and not constantly wait for their slow parents. We communicate via cell phones and meet for lunch, but mostly ski separately at everyone's own pace.

4. Peak to peak takes too much time, maybe worth doing it once. Ski hours are very limited. There is no night skiing and lifts close at about 3pm. I would maximize skiing time. Also, food on the mountain is expensive, not great, and very slow. Consider taking a small pack with sandwiches with you.


----------



## mindface (Feb 21, 2017)

echino said:


> 1. Winter tires required:
> http://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/t...es-and-chains/winter-tire-and-chain-up-routes
> 
> Parking in Whistler can be difficult and/or expensive, so better pay extra for a shuttle, or rent a car one way.
> ...



Thanks so much. Now I got a sense of how things are run there, and also less concerned about letting kids loose, and even got some valuable tips about lineup/lunch/hours.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 22, 2017)

I just got back from there around Christmas. Even for the 2 of us it was cheaper to rent a car but we were only there 4 days and our timeshare (worldmark) had free parking. I would ask Delta what they charge. We never moved the car those 4 days. There was a $20 fee daily for winter tires and I did not realize that was a mandatory winter tire road. We also went through a check stop on the road up so I was glad I was completely sober.
Peak to peak is included with your ski pass and I feel is a must do at least once. Check in advance for discount ski tickets we live in Alberta and they give most bordering provinces/states a discount. Skiing is expensive here and I agree lifts close early. Go down and check out creekside if you have a chance you can actually ski right from there. They have pubs restaurants etc. Dusty's was really lively.

Joan


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 28, 2017)

mindface said:


> *Answers in bold below:*
> 
> Just booked a March break trip to Delta Hotels in a rush and found so many things to sort out and would really appreciate the tips/help of my fellow Tuggers/TSers from our shared perspective:
> 
> ...


----------



## mindface (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks, folks. 

On saving money thru pre-ordering tickets, the minimum is 2 of 3 days on Whistler.com (2 days skiing in 3-day period). Would buying tickets once arriving there be subject to the same restriction? Think I'd like a little more flexibility.


----------

